# SEVEN PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I just got a call that Foxie had SEVEN PUPPIES this morning!!!!
SIX BOYS!!!! One girl. I was told almost all of them look like Stogie. And probably Foxie, because she was darker when she was a pup. So a lot of brindle boys!!!!!!!!!! Woo!

Stogie has some super sperm. Yea... I just went there. WOO! 

Photos coming soon!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Stogie you stud, they don't call him sexy for nothing!! Congrats to all, I cant wait to see some pictures.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Stogie the Stud!! 
Congratulations. You know this makes you a grandma in a way, don't you?? Can't wait for pictures.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see photos.

(Yes, I deleted my new personal nickname for you MM! LOL!)


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

*Congraturlations, that is a nice size litter.*

We are looking forward to photos.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I think I am going to make Grandma Mel a curse word that is starred out. hahahahaha

Thanks yall, cant wait to post pics.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm so glad you heard the news Melissa. I wanted to call you but thought that Dorothy should be the one to tell you. One pup is very very small, half the size of this brothers. She's taking the litter and Foxie to the vet to have them all checked out. Keep the little one in your prayers and I'll post pictures when I get them.

The other grandma~


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Yay!!!! good boy! congrats Melissa. can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OOoh congrats on such a nice big little! Good thoughts that they are all healthy and the tiniest is the bestest eater and catches right up to his brothers fast!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations !!!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I know for a fact that the tiny ones can make it just fine! Linus was microscopic compared to the rest when he was born (2 3/4 ounces). Hopefully you will have just as much of a success story as my boy is. 

Linus and I are sending well-wishes for them all.

Karen


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Lucky seven!
Congrats and I can't wait to see the photos.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> I think I am going to make Grandma Mel a curse word that is starred out. hahahahaha


Oops! You saw it. Ha ha!

Good to hear from you Janet. I'm pulling for the little guy too.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Way to go Stogie! Can't wait for pics hoto:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh NO! I didn't know about the small one. Joan called me, I have not heard from Dorothy. I hope he makes it like Linus did! I love the name Linus, that is so cute.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

As I typed that above post, Dorothy called. They were up late whelping. 
The little guy is still alive but not eating or moving much, so its iffy. 
You never know though!!!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Congratulations on the litter, and I hope the little guy will be all right, too!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Congrats Stogie Man!!!!! So when do we get to see pics???


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Soon! Dorothy took some last night and will sending them over today. They go to the vet at 4:30.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Grandma Melissa,
I sent you a message on FB.

Grandma Janet


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh wow...congrats to both grammies and Mom and Dad! I will keep my fingers crossed for the little one.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good news! Congratulations!!! Can't wait to see pics of the little ones!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

This is exciting!!! Stogie is a Daddy and Melissa is a grandma!! Congrats, hope the little baby makes it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats to you all! 
 Stogie---you stud muffin!

:angel: Praying for the tiny one:angel:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats to Grandma Melissa! And what a stud you are, Stogie.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

*The babies pictures*

Here are the first 4


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Congratulations! Best wishes for all those puppies, especially the little guy!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

*more*

and the other 3


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, the first four are indeed precious.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Awwwwwwww! They are adorable


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

They are the cutest things ever!!!!!!!! The boy who is small and fighting is the first boy in the second set of photos. Brown and white. So keep good thoughts for him!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats! They're all soo precious  I'll praying for the little one that he's a fighter


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

I was planning to keep the girl but darn it that little boy will probably wiggle into my heart. LOL He's just adorable, I sure hope he pulls thru!

At this point the litter is spoken for ~ Just in case anyone was thinking of it. =)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Prayers for the little guy! They're all beautiful.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Which one is the girl?
I adore the markings of both the partis, even Lil Bit. He's a cutey!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

They are so adorable, I love boys so it would be hard for me to pick just one.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

She's the 4th one in the first set of pictures.



Havtahava said:


> Which one is the girl?
> I adore the markings of both the partis, even Lil Bit. He's a cutey!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Janet, I sure hope she turns out for you!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Kimberly. Unfortunately there is only ONE girl and Dorothy (my co-owner) and I both planned to keep a girl! Maybe we'll have to share her. LOL Or make another trip next year to see Stogie again!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

That's great!!! That's gonna be one hungry mama. If anyone wants to know how we handle a little one from the start, I'll be glad to offer how we do it.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats on a gorgeous litter. Stogie is the MAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Janizona said:


> Thanks Kimberly. Unfortunately there is only ONE girl and Dorothy (my co-owner) and I both planned to keep a girl! Maybe we'll have to share her. LOL Or make another trip next year to see Stogie again!


Hey, both are great options in my book! Co-ownership isn't so bad, but neither is a repeat breeding to get what you want. **** Stogie for being so testesterone-oriented that he created all those males. Isn't that always the way it works? Grrr!

ETA: Ha ha ha! I just saw that I got censored for typing out D-a-m-n. Ooops! The sentiment is still the same.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm praying for the little guy. C'mon, little one, fight!

Congratulations on an adorable litter.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yipee, great news Melissa! I'm praying for itty bitty and the "big" ones as well!
Carole


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

:wink:Stogie is THE MAN:wink:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations Grandma's Melissa, Dorothy, and Janet, and especially to those hard workers Stogie and Foxy! When he brings it, he doesn't mess around! :yo:

They certainly look adorable, of course! Can't wait for an update. 

Special prayers for Wee Bit. :angel:

Beverly


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

*Little man didn't make it*

With much sadness I tell you that little man didn't make it. He stopped breathing before the vet was even able to look him over.

Good news is that Foxie and the remaining 6 pups are perfect and beautiful.

Thanks for all the well wishes.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

(((((((( HUGS)))))))))))))))


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Jim and I are so sorry the little guy didn't make it, but we are so happy the other 6, and Foxie are all happy and healthy!

When do we get more pictures? You know how we are! :biggrin1:

I'm guessing this means no puppycam. :Cry:

Beverly


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Beautiful puppies! Stogie is quite the stud. Sorry about the lil one.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

ROFL you are SPOILED Beverly! You might just have to watch my cam with cousins! I will try to talk Dorothy thru it once she's rested up but I don't know at this point. I will do my best to get her going, just for you! :tea:



BeverlyA said:


> Jim and I are so sorry the little guy didn't make it, but we are so happy the other 6, and Foxie are all happy and healthy!
> 
> When do we get more pictures? You know how we are! :biggrin1:
> 
> ...


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you!!! and me being spoiled is all your fault! :tea:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: A little piece of him lives on in the other six :grouphug:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry to read that tiny lil' one didn't survive....darn it anyway.
That is what must be kinda hard as a breeder when mother nature throws you a a little curve ball. :hug:

Congrats on Momma being healthy and the other 6 that are doing well. They are all colored so neatly too....I think I'd take a boy :wink:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

New babies....how sweet. Congrats!! I wil be saying prayers for all...especially the tiny one!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am so sorry for the loss of the little man-
But your 6 pack is just adorable! Congrats!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats! 

Ryan


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Aww, sorry for the loss of the lil guy  RIP


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

So sorry about the little one.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

sending hugs right now. 

But excited to see more as the pics are adorable already!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

So sorry about the little guy! Congrats on all the puppies, and may they all be healthy and strong!
Gina


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

So sorry about the little boy!!
I'm very happy that the remaining 6 are very healthy.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Gee I missed so much! So sorry the little...  I was really hoping he would make it. 

But congratulations on the other happy healthy Havs!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm sorry about the tiny boy....so sad.
I am thrilled that the others and mama are doing well. Can't wait for more photos!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations to the first time Daddy!! So sorry that one lil' one didn't make it XO~


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I am so sorry the little guy did not make it, Mother Nature does Know Best, no matter how hard we try out wit her. 

Cheers to the Beautiful Six, may you and they have smooth sailing from now on.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My goodness they are so adorable - and so tiny!!! I just love the brown coloring in them! You guys are so lucky!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh, my heart sank when I read the lil' angel didn't make it.:angel:
Congrats to grandma's Melissa and Janet, and also to Foxy and proud "stud muffin" Stogie. Can't wait for more pictures.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations on the puppies!!! Sorry the little did not make it


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Congrats, Melissa! Foxie's puppies and I share the same birthday! 

I'm so sorry to hear about the little one that didn't make it.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

How adorable those pups are! Congratulations . . . love seeing them at such a young age. Hugs for the little bit who didn't make it . . . sweet little boy :angel:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh how sad that one didn't get a chance to live a long, healthy life.  ((hugs))

Congratulations on the whole litter though, everyone. They are all such beautiful puppies! their dark browns and blacks are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Congratulations on such a beautiful litter. I just love those brindle boys. Stogie is a stud for sure. 

I am so sorry to hear one didn't make it. I know it happens, but it has to break your heart everytime.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Janet, Melissa & Dorothy, I am so sorry about your tiny boy. {{{Hugs}}}
The six are very beautiful and look healthy.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

The pups are doing great! Here's this weeks photo collage ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maggie. I want Maggie-may.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I haven't been on here a lot lately and I missed much of this. I'm so sorry the little one didn't make it. God bless him. The others are all adorable. I look forward to updates as they grow up.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I want to live at your house.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Beautiful puppies. (((Hugs))) for the little man that didn't make it.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Congrats! 
question should one crate two puppies from the same breeder together


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm not in favor of raising 2 pups together. I won't even sell littermates. That said, they need to be raised separately. They need lots of time apart, playing with humans, going for walks (when shots are done of course), car rides etc. All done apart!

There are some good articles on the internet about raising 2 pups together. If you can't find them write me private at [email protected] and I'll send them to you.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Cute times 6!!! What beautiful coloring they have. My favorites: Little Al and Blackie :biggrin1:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

What a cute photo of the littermates! All fronts and all sides. Adorable, Janet!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

The pups are 3 weeks old. Updated pictures on the website. Enjoy!

http://www.azhavanese.com/Nursery.html


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Very, very cute.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

They are sooooo adorable!!!!!!! I love their dark color.
Gina


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Adorable! I want Ruffy!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ann, you're going to have to squeeze in to make room for me, cuz I want to live at Janet's house too!! LOL

I'm really loving Berry's and Blackie's coloring. They are all so darn adorable!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Wake up Maggie, i think I've got something to say to you!!!! IWAMP!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj-We did ok sharing a room in Chicago...think we could share puppies too?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> Marj-We did ok sharing a room in Chicago...think we could share puppies too?


No. They are all MINE!!! :evil:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

leena365 said:


> Congrats!
> question should one crate two puppies from the same breeder together


My experience was different from the wisdom shared here. I got two puppies (not Havanese) a number of years ago from the same litter. As a matter of fact there were the only two of them and I couldn't bring myself to separate them. I did kennel them together and raised them together. They were always so close to each other and to me. When I couldn't be home, they had each other for company. I wouldn't hesitate to do it again.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Marj is selfish!!!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

ound: Oh that was GOOD!! LOL (the Maggie thing I mean)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks  does that mean I can have her Janet? I have a really nice home and two sweet boys to take care of her. Please!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Janet, they all are so adorable. My favorite is Berry. What a cutie pie!


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Missy said:


> thanks  does that mean I can have her Janet? I have a really nice home and two sweet boys to take care of her. Please!


Awww, how sweet!

NO!!

:biggrin1:


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

I just posted a video of Gidget's litter on youtube if anyone wants to watch. Gidget is Stogie's half sister and the sire of the litter is...hmmm...Stogie's uncle?..... or something like that. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Janizona said:


> Awww, how sweet!
> 
> NO!!
> 
> :biggrin1:


teee heee.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I love the Grandpa part of the video ~ how sweet!!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Beautiful dogs. I would expect nothing less from Stogie.

:tea:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Blackie is my favorite!
Carole


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

OK so I just discovered there are 2 different threads about the litter - how did that happen? Anyway the pups are almost 7 weeks and we'll be posting new pics soon. Sorry for the delay, last updated pictures I posted were at 4 weeks. OOPS>


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Janet, by the way, where are the pups you used to have on video camera? I miss checking on them.


----------



## Janizona (Oct 17, 2006)

Sheri said:


> Janet, by the way, where are the pups you used to have on video camera? I miss checking on them.


They are sleeping =)

I just updated my thread on my litter. But the webcam was taken down because somehow my show got deleted (have no idea how that happened) and I didn't have the time to set it back up again. Since they were leaving soon I figured it didn't matter. Glad to know you were watching!

I did post links to some videos of them so I hope you get a chance to enjoy them again.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

What darling puppies!


----------

